# Tips on helping nervous flyer be able to play and have fun outside cage



## obsolentbutcool (Oct 5, 2021)

My budgie Nelly has trouble flying. Let's say there's a perch that is about 10 cm away she can't fly to it I don't know why. Whenever she wants to get to somewhere she either jumps from perch to perch or she climbs on the cage bars to get there. She rarely flies there. This also applies to when she's outside the cage. I put her play stand right next to her cage because otherwise she wouldn't be able to get on there because she either can't fly big distances or she's just nervous. She's fell numerous times because of her flying difficulties. 

Any suggestions on what to do so she can be able to go on her playstand and be a bit more independent. Thanks.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are her wings clipped, if so she will not be able to fly until she goes through a molt to grow in new flight feathers.


----------



## obsolentbutcool (Oct 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> Are her wings clipped, if so she will not be able to fly until she goes through a molt to grow in new flight feathers.


I don't know if her wings are clipped. I didnt ask when I bought her which is my bad because then I would know that that is the reason she has trouble flying.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If you can post a picture of her showing the wings, side view, we can tell you if they are clipped.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Have you tried placing a play stand or activities atop the cage? Have you tried putting perches on the front of the cage?

My budgies are growing in flight feathers now but when they were unable to fly they loved climbing out to eat some veggies I chucked up there, survey the land. Fall asleep on the external perches.

They still do tbh.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I think personality plays a large role (if her wings aren't clipped). I've got two, and one has always been an extremely strong flyer, hummingbird levels of energy and agility. My other budgie has always been less enthusiastic about flying and prefers climbing / hopping as opposed to flying. As a result, she's not as confident in the air and will sometimes have mishaps due to not being able to correct herself. My strong flyer can do somersaults and backflips mid-fall to correct herself without issue.

Give her the option of having an open, clear and safe space to fly around in. It might develop her confidence and get her more comfortable with flying in general. Don't force it. Some budgies just prefer hopping instead of flying.


----------

